# Smoke & Jokers WHO????



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

You fellas will soon learn who the "LK" is.....:mrcool:

This pic doesnt show the 2 that were launched yesterday.....Best to take cover my friends and say your prayers... :biggrin:

_It's time to go ONE on ONE with the GREAT ONE!!_


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...way to go...look out!!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like I've got some competition now!!!!! Lookout guys!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Yipes!!! Mario is a beast...you guys better hunker down in your local bomb shelters. I wouldn't wanna be anywhere near those when the go off! 

Great job MP!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Child's Play


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh no there it is...call ghostbusters!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Child's Play


Hey Ghost...nice to see you're talking again. I was getting worried when all you were posting was ".....".


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Child's Play


Dont worry Ghosty....I'll be making my way to you soon enough....then you'll know who the LK is....


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

3 words for you:

RETURN TO SENDER


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> 3 words for you:
> 
> RETURN TO SENDER


It that because the "Ghost" is everywhere???? No real addy??? Cannot receive any packages??? OOOOOOOOOOO! :roflmao:


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

wow everybody watch out!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Head for the shelters........


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Ghost is talking smack! This should be good...

:biggrin:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

LLLLLLets get RRRReadyyyyyyyyy 2 RRRummmmmmmbble!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

He, he, he. This is what I'M talkin' about! You go Mario! 

CD


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> It that because the "Ghost" is everywhere???? No real addy??? Cannot receive any packages??? OOOOOOOOOOO! :roflmao:


You have to find The Ghost before you could even try to kill the CL LEGEND!!!!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> You have to find The Ghost before you could even try to kill the CL LEGEND!!!!!!!


LOL....the CL Legend huh....his day will come...


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh damn... I think I just peed myself!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> LOL....the CL Legend huh....his day will come...


Mr. Pips,

Congratulations on your self proclaimed status of "Legend Killer". Your bombs have diminished many a household. You are a fine BOTL and I am glad you found the best cigar forum on the net.

With that said, your Legend Killer status carries no weight in my regard.

You see, I am already dead.

I am but one being...

My packages I have shipped to various living friends where they ship them out from their location so that I cannot be tracked.

I am an army of one and I work alone.

I have been resting peacefully lately.

Do not disturb my grave or my soul will wreak havoc.

~Ghost


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Does a Ghost really have a grave?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Who knows and who cares, he is the freaking Ghost. Just be glad we have him here LOL.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Mr. Pips,
> 
> Congratulations on your self proclaimed status of "Legend Killer". Your bombs have diminished many a household. You are a fine BOTL and I am glad you found the best cigar forum on the net.
> 
> ...


Well put Mr. Ghost! Thank you for the welcome. I like your style. But make no mistake...my title is not self-proclaimed. I have a longgggg track record my friend. I too, am an army of one....at least in CL. Your style of mailing from differnt addys is an old trick, but still very deceptive. I'll let you rest peacefully then to enjoy the firework display you are about to see....note that this will only be Round 1. And then if that gets you motivated.....maybe you'll come out and play....I'll even send ya some new white sheets for the occassion! 

- PiPs


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

The crypt has been disturbed... what fury hath Maduro PiPs wreaked?


----------



## Ron-cl (May 31, 2007)

I'm afraid really afraid! (Well OK not really but what the heck -- I'll hang around to see what happens!)


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> The crypt has been disturbed... what fury hath Maduro PiPs wreaked?


It's all good CD....I respect the Ghost...I think we have a mutual understanding.....let him rest...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> It's all good CD....I respect the Ghost...I think we have a mutual understanding.....let him rest...


I'm just sitting back and watching man!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

This is gonna get nasty...


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr. Pips,

The funny thing is.....We go back further than you think.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Well put Mr. Ghost! Thank you for the welcome. I like your style. But make no mistake...my title is not self-proclaimed. I have a longgggg track record my friend. I too, am an army of one....at least in CL. Your style of mailing from differnt addys is an old trick, but still very deceptive. I'll let you rest peacefully then to enjoy the firework display you are about to see....note that this will only be Round 1. And then if that gets you motivated.....maybe you'll come out and play....I'll even send ya some new white sheets for the occassion!
> 
> - PiPs


Im really starting to like Mr PiPs. He seems to have a bad attitude when it comes to bombing also!!!!

Just watch your back there Pip!!!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Im really starting to like Mr PiPs. He seems to have a bad attitude when it comes to bombing also!!!!
> 
> Just watch your back there Pip!!!!!


You're gonna like me even more after tomorrow there johnny!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Mr. Pips,
> 
> The funny thing is.....We go back further than you think.


This intrigues me Ghost Man....are you playing mind games or do we really have a history, crossed paths at some point in the past? If so...it would be only one other place. :imconfused:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

You call my mighty team Smoke & Jokers? What did we do to you.... Mr PiP Squeak? Don't go shaking trees in the wrong forest... we can hit at any time and will hit at any time... and it comes reigning down from all directions... be cautious my friend....


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

It's getting cold in here!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Jim Who??? <G>

Smoke and Cremosa's???

HAH!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> I'm just sitting back and watching man!


There are no innocent bystanders... <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke;4733
9 said:


> You call my mighty team Smoke & Jokers? What did we do to you.... Mr PiP Squeak? Don't go shaking trees in the wrong forest... we can hit at any time and will hit at any time... and it comes reigning down from all directions... be cautious my friend..
> 
> ..


"be cautious my friend.".

Good advice there. You should practice that.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I am a Maduro fan in more than one way now..
Great bombing run!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Man this stuff is getting too good! Me like!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

architeuthis said:


> There are no innocent bystanders... <G>


Innocent? Most definitely not!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> You call my mighty team Smoke & Jokers? What did we do to you.... Mr PiP Squeak? Don't go shaking trees in the wrong forest... we can hit at any time and will hit at any time... and it comes reigning down from all directions... be cautious my friend....


Are you gonna place an employment ad in Cigar Magazine looking for new people to join your "team" again?? At least I'm giving ya a head's up...


----------



## DGreekStallion (May 31, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Child's Play


The Ghost is back from his eternal slumber...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Are you gonna place an employment ad in Cigar Magazine looking for new people to join your "team" again?? At least I'm giving ya a head's up...


I was actually thinking about European Cigar Cult Magazine... I like to have my artillary within close striking distance of all targets!

Is your finger itching? Something's twitching it seems!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You fellas will soon learn who the "LK" is.....:mrcool:
> 
> This pic doesnt show the 2 that were launched yesterday.....Best to take cover my friends and say your prayers... :biggrin:
> 
> _It's time to go ONE on ONE with the GREAT ONE!!_


Still using that plastic gift wrap container to hold your cigar boxes?

How's the pyramid doing? I am envious of that...


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Good lord... this is starting to get ugly!!!

I'm going into hiding!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Still using that plastic gift wrap container to hold your cigar boxes?
> 
> How's the pyramid doing? I am envious of that...


ahhhhh......doing a little recon work I see! Actually that was an old setup - collection almost doubled now....very addicting habit! LOL I used rubberdor's lined with cedar to hold my boxes and extra singles....but I have since upgraded to a cooler after making 3 more rubberdors. I'll tell ya though....those damn rubberdors hold the humidity better than my main humi's! Its always in the high 60's...very consistent.

Yeah..I love that pyramid...still going strong! Ya know I won that several years ago from Lew Rothman when the old JR forum used to be around. I was a member there until it closed. I made a donation to this charity he supports and one day before my birthday, the PYRAMID arrives!! 

--------

Now back to business bud.....let's just put it this way....the itchy finger has been scratched...tomorrow is D-DAY for you and your crew! :arghhhh:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I used rubberdor's lined with cedar to hold my boxes and extra singles....but I have since upgraded to a cooler after making 3 more rubberdors. I'll tell ya though....those damn rubberdors hold the humidity better than my main humi's! Its always in the high 60's...very consistent.


I'm intrigued! How exactly were these made?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Labman said:


> I'm intrigued! How exactly were these made?


Outside of a cooler if space is an issue, this is the next best thing IMO. They can be any size and usually can easily slip under your bed for storage. You can find them anywhere, from Kmart, Walmart, stores like that. They are Rubbermaid containers. They really have no scent, so no need to wipe them down and air out. I usually collect a stack of cedar sheets from the local shop...the ones that come in boxes. I then line the entire container to give it that setting, although it's not necessary if you are placing boxes in there. But I love the aroma, so I use it and it can assist with the humidity.

After I complete that.....I throw in some gel jars or you can use beads and a hygrometer. Let it sit and you will be amazed in just one day that it will be holding a perfect RH. Now its ready for your boxes. I will be using OUST fans as well for circulation, but I also open the lid once a week forsome air exchange. Maybe I can post some pics....


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Outside of a cooler if space is an issue, this is the next best thing IMO. They can be any size and usually can easily slip under your bed for storage. You can find them anywhere, from Kmart, Walmart, stores like that. They are Rubbermaid containers. They really have no scent, so no need to wipe them down and air out. I usually collect a stack of cedar sheets from the local shop...the ones that come in boxes. I then line the entire container to give it that setting, although it's not necessary if you are placing boxes in there. But I love the aroma, so I use it and it can assist with the humidity.
> 
> After I complete that.....I throw in some gel jars or you can use beads and a hygrometer. Let it sit and you will be amazed in just one day that it will be holding a perfect RH. Now its ready for your boxes. I will be using OUST fans as well for circulation, but I also open the lid once a week forsome air exchange. Maybe I can post some pics....


That would be great for everyone to see. If you can get some pics up, I for one would be interested in seeing your set-up!

CD


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ok....give me sometime for new pics...


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

*OLD berg*



Maduro PiPs said:


> This intrigues me Ghost Man....are you playing mind games or do we really have a history, crossed paths at some point in the past? If so...it would be only one other place. :imconfused:


The picture behind Mr. Goldberg in your avatar looks like a mattress turned on it's side. Since Goldberg is out of work, am I to assume that he is delivering mattresses?

And the slogan "Who's Next" refers to his delivery customers?

You'd really think that there would be better employment opportunities for Mr. Oldberg.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man, Ghost, that just made me spit out my chocolate milk!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> The picture behind Mr. Goldberg in your avatar looks like a mattress turned on it's side. Since Goldberg is out of work, am I to assume that he is delivering mattresses?
> 
> And the slogan "Who's Next" refers to his delivery customers?
> 
> You'd really think that there would be better employment opportunities for Mr. Oldberg.


Funny that Ghosty character is.....you must work standup in the local Ghoul Laugh Factory.....everyone must have such a spooky time! LOL

That isnt a mattress Mr. Bed Sheets, its marble....and even with Goldberg being out of wrestling, he will still lay the smackdown on ya!

And Who's Next...???? It's funny how I had that since last year, then you telling me you know me for quite sometime, then I see you using it on your bombing posts 3 weeks ago when you signed up....hmmmmmmmm....are ya try to be the man??? :biggrin:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ok....give me sometime for new pics...


Picks would be awesome!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> The picture behind Mr. Goldberg in your avatar looks like a mattress turned on it's side.


I wondered who that was. I guess I always pictured Godldberg as a wanna-be Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

forgop said:


> I wondered who that was. I guess I always pictured Godldberg as a wanna-be Stone Cold Steve Austin.


Yeah...now they are BOTH delivering mattresses for S.B.M.D.S.

Steve & Bills Mattress Delivery Service.


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Funny that Ghosty character is.....you must work standup in the local Ghoul Laugh Factory.....everyone must have such a spooky time! LOL
> 
> That isnt a mattress Mr. Bed Sheets, its marble....and even with Goldberg being out of wrestling, he will still lay the smackdown on ya!
> 
> And Who's Next...???? It's funny how I had that since last year, then you telling me you know me for quite sometime, then I see you using it on your bombing posts 3 weeks ago when you signed up....hmmmmmmmm....are ya try to be the man??? :biggrin:


Mr. Pips,

Imitation IS the highest form of flattery.

However, the "who's next" that you are referencing, is merely an imitation of the lady who used slice my Bologna at the deli.

I can't give you credit for that one.

Sorry Legend Irratator.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Yeah...now they are BOTH delivering mattresses for S.B.M.D.S.
> 
> Steve & Bills Mattress Delivery Service.


There he goes again....on a roll....those one liners must be hits at the Ghoul Laugh Factory. Keep them coming Mr. BOO....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Mr. Pips,
> 
> Imitation IS the highest form of flattery.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh....I see Ghostly One...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Come on PiPs give the ghost his props, he is cracking everybody up. This by far is one of the best threads ever. Thanks for starting it PiPs!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Come on PiPs give the ghost his props, he is cracking everybody up. This by far is one of the best threads ever. Thanks for starting it PiPs!


Absolutely TX....I do not doubt the destruction and ruthless aggression of the Ghostly One....I even said in an earlier post that I respect the Ghost....that is for sure....

But if he wants to go _*ONE ON ONE with the GREAT ONE*_....then thats a different story!!! HAHAHHAHAHA....had to say it....

But for now...let the Ghost rest...lololol


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I just found this image and was wondering is this the Ghost's hang out? Would this be called a bomb shelter?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

:arghhhh: :arghhhh: :arghhhh: :arghhhh: :arghhhh: 

You may be right!!!!!!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> But for now...let the Ghost rest...lololol


I think it's too late for that.

I am W I D E Awake.

What does Pip stand for anyway? "Puffs in Private"?


Welcome to your doom.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> I think it's too late for that.
> 
> I am W I D E Awake.
> 
> ...


YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!! The GHOST is off his rocker....now are you gonna continue your stand up comedy act first, or clean your white sheets before you begin....not sure....does the Ghost eat right away when he wakes up?? Not sure here...how much time does everyone have...I figure that the normal wash cycle is 45-52 mins on Normal for a handful of ghost sheets...then figure another 40 mins to dry, unless you like that damp, wrinkle look. I am unsure....ya know we just met and all.... 

ps...one day I'll tell ya what the PiPs stands for....but you said we go back a bit...so you should already know!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I may want to remind you who you are dealing with. Take a look at what the ghost did to Squid when he tried to mess with him. The ghost took out Squid big time.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=47876#post47876


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Stogie said:


> I may want to remind you who you are dealing with. Take a look at what the ghost did to Squid when he tried to mess with him. The ghost took out Squid big time.
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=47876#post47876


I saw that thread Stogie in my recon work....very impressive....I know the GHOST can hit hard.....but now maybe he should see what I recently did when a fellow CL member messed with ME! LIGHTS OUT!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ps...one day I'll tell ya what the PiPs stands for....but you said we go back a bit...so you should already know!


You catch on quick grasshopper.

Why do you think I brought it up??


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!! The GHOST is off his rocker....now are you gonna continue your stand up comedy act first, or clean your white sheets before you begin....not sure....does the Ghost eat right away when he wakes up?? Not sure here...how much time does everyone have...I figure that the normal wash cycle is 45-52 mins on Normal for a handful of ghost sheets...then figure another 40 mins to dry, unless you like that damp, wrinkle look. I am unsure....ya know we just met and all....


Your mom washes my sheets.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

ahhhhh....so go ahead and enlighten everyone then..... and also note I am catching on to you as well....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Your mom washes my sheets.


LOL......then I am sure they will be super white and you will look great at Ghost School!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I saw that thread Stogie in my recon work....very impressive....I know the GHOST can hit hard.....but now maybe he should see what I recently did when a fellow CL member messed with ME! LIGHTS OUT!


I have a leg up on you here as well.

Not only do I know that you had some hired help on that hit, but I know who your help was, as I ran with him and his friends while I was in Spain.

Trust Me the Ghost Knows everything.

You do know that I can walk through walls right?


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I saw that thread Stogie in my recon work....very impressive....I know the GHOST can hit hard.....but now maybe he should see what I recently did when a fellow CL member messed with ME! LIGHTS OUT!


Looks like I saw some Swisher Sweets and some Backwoods cigars in there. :biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> I have a leg up on you here as well.
> 
> Not only do I know that you had some hired help on that hit, but I know who your help was, as I ran with him and his friends while I was in Spain.
> 
> ...


There it is....now you just confirmed my thoughts on your identity!  Thanks for that!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Like Shootin Fish in a Barrel.


Don't be so gullible Mcfly.


Just because you think you can see it, doesn't mean it's real.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Like Shootin Fish in a Barrel.
> 
> Don't be so gelable Mcfly.
> 
> Just because you think you can see it, doesn't mean it's real.


It's GULLIABLE McFly!!


----------



## MaytagMan-cl (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn... I am gone for a couple of days and mario is stirring up the pot... how typical...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

you know it Bill!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Like Shootin Fish in a Barrel.
> 
> Don't be so gelable Mcfly.
> 
> Just because you think you can see it, doesn't mean it's real.


and dont worry Ghost....do your thing...my lips are sealed brother!


----------



## The Ghost (Jun 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> It's GULLIABLE McFly!!


I don't have an issue being corrected. As even ghosts aren't perfect.

But if u must correct typos, make sure that your spelling is at least correct.

It is Gullible.

Now u need to write that on the chalk board one thousand times.

U better start stocking up on FIRST AID Items...

Your REAAAAALLY getting under my sheet.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

OK GHOSTY....should I use the ghost white chalk for this assignment???

UNDER MY SHEEETTTT!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Well at least I know it's clean now...being my Mom washed it and all.....I dont mind the fresh scent of Bounce! HAHAHAHHA


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Like Shootin Fish in a Barrel.


Hey Hey Hey...

There is no reason to be talkin' down to the fish... Looks like you got your hands full with PiPpy.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Y'all play nice now!!!! Ghost, I know where you sleep!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Y'all play nice now!!!! Ghost, I know where you sleep!


Will someone please tell me who the Ghost is? I'm still clueless...PM me.


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

Man, the surface of Mars looks more inviting right now compared to this thread lol!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

The Ghost said:


> Your REAAAAALLY getting under my sheet.


I always wondered, do ghost wear(or not) the same as Scottish men under their kilts? :arghhhh:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Labman said:


> Will someone please tell me who the Ghost is? I'm still clueless...PM me.


I like to leave it as a mystery, personally.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Labman said:


> Will someone please tell me who the Ghost is? I'm still clueless...PM me.


The Ghost knows and no one else... and let's keep it that way!

CD


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man, this is getting insane!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GHOSTTTTTTTTTTTTT.....how many times I have to tell ya man.....chill with the minors! LOLOLOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

How Sweet.... Ghosty and his Pop. Daddy is taking little Ghosty to his first circus....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Since today is D-Day for a certain crew...I would like to revisit my very first post and why I started this thread.....so I ask again....

_Smoke & Jokers WHO???? _ :biggrin:


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

WELL....

I will confess to getting smacked today by Mario!!!!

Nice hit brother, much appreciated!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Enjoy the Sticks Rob!!! The LK has Spoken!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Another great hit. MP is looking to take over this board by force!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Yep.. was hit too! But their are times to take it like a man... but always watch your back PiP's!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Yep.. was hit too! But their are times to take it like a man... but always watch your back PiP's!


.......


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Heh heh heh...took me out my man...thanks a ton...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

If that Monte #4 is like the Sept 05 I had the other day, it will be great.

Nice shot there Mario.


----------



## MaytagMan-cl (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn Mario...


----------

